# About.com- FMLA - An Option for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are struggling to manage your work life due to your IBS, it is essential that you are informed of your rights under the Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA). Less drastic than other disability options, FMLA might be a good fit for you if your IBS symptoms cause you to take off more time than your allotted sick leave benefits. To learn more about using FMLA, see:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ibs/comments/2nf3e1

"IBS can be covered by FMLA in the US

I see this on here a lot, and have personal experience with it, so I just wanted to share what I can. I am not a doctor, lawyer, HR person, etc. so please take this as friendly information and seek out additional info as needed.

I have IBS with all the expected issues--random sickness, terrible mornings, unexpected call outs from work. My employer was (thankfully) very understanding about the whole thing, and had a lot of patience with it. I finally had a supervisor suggest I get FMLA coverage though, in case anything about my job changed (new role, new boss, etc).

I went to a GI, got an official diagnosis, and had him complete some paperwork. This went to our HR department who asked for a bit more information. (They specifically wanted the form to say I had a "serious medical condition"). Once they had the form completed to their satisfaction, I was put on intermittent FMLA status.

Intermittent FMLA basically means you'll have to miss work at random or varied times for your illness. Rather than major surgery or something where you're out for X number of weeks, you claim FMLA as-needed.

What FMLA does is provide job security for you. It does not guarantee your employer will pay you beyond any accrued sick leave, but it guarantees they can NOT fire you for being out sick. You must be employed by your company for a year before you are FMLA eligible.

It's important to understand that you can have up to 12 weeks FMLA leave in a calendar year. So if you use a bunch for IBS issues, then have a baby, you won't have as much available for maternity or paternity leave. Same should you develop another major illness, need surgery, whatever. It's not a keep-your-job-regardless. It's protection for managing your illness.

If you've got any general questions I can try to answer them, but again, non-legal, non-medical, non-HR (etc) person here.

Here's the government website regarding FMLA: http://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/"


----------

